# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  Changer de Pseudo

## Titipa87

Bonjour ,J'aimerai changer de pseudo . Au lieu de mathilde.pasquet.3 sa serait Titipa87 .Merci

----------


## Anaïs

changement fait  :Smile:

----------


## Titipa87

Merci je viens de m'en rendre compte !

----------

